# علوم البترول



## فرقد ش ن ج (16 يناير 2010)

​مقدمة
نبذة مختصرة عن استخراج البترول
طرق إنتاج البترول


مقدمة
عرف الإنسان البترول من قديم الزمان. فلقد كان البترول معروفاً عند سكان بلاد الرافدين ومصر وسوريا والهند وأثيوبيا واليونان وروسيا وإيطاليا وغيرها من البلدان وكانت له أسماء مختلفة فأطلق عليه الأوربيون اسم (نفثا) والصقالية (رولا) والرومانيون (باكورا) والإنجليز (الزيت المعدنى) واليابانيون (سكينويو) والصينينون (ايغى - يو) وقدماء الرومان والإغريق (بتروليم) الراتنج الصخرى وهناك معلومات عن استخراج البترول فى شبه جزيرة ابشرون عند كثير من المؤلفين الإيرانيين والعرب أمثال يعقوب الحموى فى القرن الثالث عشر وعبد الغفار الحزوينى القرن الرابع عشر وغيرهم وقد وضع الجغرافى العربى المسعودى عام 950 قائمة بمنابع البترول بخانية باكو فى شبه جزيرة ابشرون وقبل الميلاد بستة قرون كان يعيش فى سوراخان المجوس الذين عبدوا "النار الأبدية" الناتجة من اشتعال الغاز الطبيعى المصاحب للبترول والخارج من باطن الأرض.
كان البترول فى الأزمنة القديمة يستخدم للإضاءة وكمادة رابطة وعازلة فى البناء وفى الأغراض الحربية وغيرها ويوجد فى المخطوطات القديمة للطبيب الإغريقى هيبوقراط والرومانى فيتروفى عدد كبير من وصفات الأدوية يدخل البترول فى تركيبها ولم يكن البترول يستخرج فى تلك الأزمنة بالمفهوم الحديث بل كان يجمع فى أماكن خروجه إلى سطح الأرض.
وظهرت فيما بعد مع اتساع نطاق استخدام البترول طريقة الاستخراج بالحفر ثم استخدمت طريقة الاستخراج البئرى .. الخ.
وأصبحت المنتجات البترولية فى السنين الأخيرة تستخدم بكميات ضخمة وقد شكلت صناعة استخراج البترول وتكريره قطاعاً صناعياً ضخماً قائماً بذاته يمتلك معدات متكاملة تتطور باستمرار ونتيجة لتطور صناعة الآلات وخاصة صناعة المحركات أصبح من الضرورى إنتاج الوقود ومواد التشحيم بكميات كبيرة والمصدر الأساسى للحصول على هذه المواد هو البترول ولا يوجد فى الوقت الحاضر أى قطاع من قطاعات الاقتصاد القومى لا يستخدم البترول أو منتجاته.
وأصبح للبترول فى السنين الأخيرة استخدام جديد هام فالبترول لا يعتبر الأن خاماً يستخدم لإنتاج الوقود والزيوت فقط بل وقاعدة لصناعة كبيرة متعددة الأشكال هى صناعة البتروكيماويات التى تنتج كمية ضخمة من المواد الثمينة مثل الكحولات الاصطناعية والبلاستيك والأقمشة الاصطناعية والسماد والمبيدات وغيرها.

نبذة مختصرة عن استخراج البترول
يتراوح عمق طبقات البترول فى حدود واسعة تصل إلى 5 - 6 آلاف متر واكثر ويكون البترول فى الطبيعة دائماً مصاحب بالماء والغاز طبقاً للوزن النوعى فالغاز يشغل الجزء العلوى ثم يليه البترول وأسفله الماء.
وتحفر الآبار لاستخراج البترول من باطن الأرض إلى السطح وتجرى تمهيدياً عمليات التنقيب والبحث لتحديد مكان حفر الآبار التى يستخرج منها البترول والهدف من هذه العمليات هو دراسة تركيب جميع صخور المنطقة التى يجرى فيها التنقيب, فحص صخور الطبقة البترولية (قدرتها ومساميتها ونفاذيتها وتشبعها بالبترول) وتحديد مساحة حقل البترول والاحتياطي التقريبى للبترول والغاز.
وأهم طرق الحفر هى الحفر الدورانى والحفر التربينى وتدور أداة الحفر (الدقاق) المقصود بها (bit) فى الحفر الدورانى مع كل عمود مواسير الحفر.
مع التعمق فى البئر تربط إلى الماسورة العاملة مواسير حفر جديدة ويصل طول عمود مواسير الحفر فى نهاية الحفر إلى عدة كيلومترات ولفصل الصخور التى تفتتها أداة الحفر من البئر يضخ خلال مواسير الحفر إلى قاع البئر محلول طينى يحمل الصخور إلى أعلى السطح.
وفى حالة الحفر التربينى يدور الدقاق بواسطة تربينة خاصة تنزل إلى قاع البئر وتعمل بواسطة المحلول الطينى المضخ وعلاوة على الحفر الرأسى يمكن بواسطة الحفر التربينى تحقيق الحفر المائل الموجه تحت الأبنية وأحواض الماء وغيرهما وكذلك الحفر المتفرع أى حفر عدة آبار من موقع واحد وهذا الحفر مريح جداً عند استغلال حقول البترول البحرية.

طرق إنتاج البترول
ينتج البترول بثلاث طرق أساسية وهى طريقة النافورة, طريقة الضغط أو الرفع بالغاز, وطريقة الضخ العميق.
يرتفع البترول فى حالة الإنتاج النافورى (flowing) إلى فوهة البئر تحت ضغط الطبقة من خلال تركيبة
أنبوبية تتحمل الضغط العالى ماراً بمصايد يفصل فيها الغاز عن البترول ثم يدخل البترول بعد ذلك فى سعة محكمة.
وتستخدم طريقة النافورة فى بداية فترة إنتاج البئر عندما يكون ضغط الطبقة كافياً أو باستخدام طرق خاصة للحفاظ على هذا الضغط تحت تأثير ضغط الماء أو الغاز.
فى حالة الإنتاج بضغط الهواء ينزل عمودان من المواسير فى البئر ويدفع فى الفراغ الحلقى بينهما هواء أو غاز مضغوط ويكون هذا الهواء أثناء مروره بالسائل عموداً من مخلوط البترول والغاز ذى كثافة منخفضة ويصل هذا المخلوط إلى سطح البئر تحت ضغط سطح الطبقة.
فى حالة الإنتاج بالمضخات تنزل إلى البئر بواسطة مواسير مضخة خاصة تدفع البترول إلى سطح البئر وتدار المضخة باستخدام عمود من قضبان التوصيل بواسطة ماكينة ترجيح التى تركب فوق سطح البئر (وحدة رفع الزيت) وماكينة الترجيح عبارة عن عاتق مترجح يتصل بأحد طرفيه عمود قضبان التوصيل وبالطرف الآخر آلية ذراع توصيل تدار بواسطة محرك كهربائى.
وفى الفترة الأخيرة تستخدم مضخات كهربائية غاطسه تنزل فى البئر بواسطة مواسير يصل خلالها البترول إلى السطح وتعمل المضخة بواسطة محرك موضوع فى البئر مباشرة ويغذى بالكهرباء بواسطة كابل خاص.
ويفصل البترول المستخرج من البئر عن الغازات الطبيعية المصاحبة فى مصايد خاصة ويجمع فى صهاريج حيث تنفصل منه الكتلة الأساسية من الماء والقازورات ثم فى صهاريج الحقول التى يخضع فيها البترول لترسيب وتنظيف إضافيين وإذا كان البترول فى حالة استحلابية أى إذا كان يحتوى على ماء لا ينفصل فإنه يمر خلال وحدة إزالة الاستحلاب.
يتم نقل البترول بطرق مختلفة وهى الضخ فى الأنابيب والنقل فى صهاريج السكك الحديدية والطرق البحرية والنهرية وأوسعهم انتشاراً النقل بالأنابيب. ​فرقد عبدالله الوائلي


----------



## GeoOo (19 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخى الكريم ونتمنى المزيد من العطاء


----------

